# Adopting 2 Kittens



## auldreekie (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi, my first post to the forum.

Now that my wife and I are both retired we are think of getting a cat again, maybe two. we used to have a cat about 30 odd years ago when the kids were young and my wife was a stay at home mother. Eventuaĺly our cat passed on and the kids left school and flew the nest, my wife returned to work and we decided no more pets as they would be by themselves all day.

Now we have all the time in the world we are looking to get a kitten, maybe two if they are related, preferably from a local rescue centre. Both will be nuetered/spayed if not already done at rescue centre, my question is would it be better to get one male and one female (if there is a choice) or two of the same sex. I'm basing this on how 2 males in dogs sometimes don't get on and bitches don't get into scraps as much.

We have visited some local recue centres but no kittens available yet, although I'd consider up to about 1 yr old may two at a push. Almost picked a 3 yr old tom who approached me straight awayon first meeting it and it nuzzeled (is that a word?) very confidently, a good sign I thought but didn't pay my wife much attention


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
It's great that you are thinking of getting 2 rescue kittens! If they are siblings I don't think it matters too much which sex you get. However in my experience over the years 2 boys get on very well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi. My first post as well!

Yes, brilliant that you are going to adopt rescues, and even better that you want 2! My wife and I recently started to foster for a local (fantastic) rescue and the pairs we've had have been same sex and mixed, related and non-related. You won't have to wait long for a young bonded pair. We currently have a beautiful pair of 7 month old black brothers who are totally adorable (sorry... they're already reserved). Only way to tell them apart is their eye colour! They compete for lap time, and last night I had both on my lap at the same time. Wonderful! Good luck!


----------



## Hhaworthh (Nov 20, 2017)

I have just joined and we have two nine week old kittens! We were told one was a boy and one was a girl, the rescue centre said as they are sinblings they won't mate. However, the vet told me that they absolutely would and if the girl starting to show signs we'd have to seperate them - which would be very difficult. But luckily the vet also said they are both boys so problem solved. I would definitely get two of the same sex


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very worried to hear that a Rescue Centre told you that 2 siblings of the opposite sex won't mate!!  What can they have been thinking of?? I would've expected a Rescue to be more clued-up than that! Perhaps it was a slip of the tongue on their part and what they meant to say was that siblings of the _same_ sex won't mate, LOL


----------



## Hhaworthh (Nov 20, 2017)

chillminx said:


> I am very worried to hear that a Rescue Centre told you that 2 siblings of the opposite sex won't mate!!  What can they have been thinking of?? I would've expected a Rescue to be more clued-up than that! Perhaps it was a slip of the tongue on their part and what they meant to say was that siblings of the _same_ sex won't mate, LOL


They implied that as they are brother and sister they won't see each other that way!!! So very g lad they are both boys !!


----------



## auldreekie (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replies folks its been most helpful, I think after reading more on this website and other sources also a book we bought from Petsathome store K-I-S-S Cat Care by Steve Duno we will probably go from 1 to 2 or 3 yr old adult, preferably a pair that have been brought up together. As we will be away for 3 days next weekend we will wait until we return home before going back to the rescue centre.

We have since learned my 4 yr old grandaughter has had a reaction while visiting one of their friends houses where a cat is present, her parents think it might have something to do with the cat. Wife and I are hoping it's not otherwise we might have to have a rethink.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hhaworthh said:


> They implied that as they are brother and sister they won't see each other that way!!! So very g lad they are both boys !!


Cats follow the instincts their hormones tell them to follow. And hormones don't make value judgments about whether cats are related to each other or not.  I am astonished the Rescue staff wouldn't know such a basic fact of life. (I pray it was not one of the well-known Rescues with a reputation to maintain, LOL )


----------

